# Bodo plant die neuen Slides



## ChrisStahl (5. Mai 2014)

_*Eure Mithilfe ist für uns wichtig! Ihr seid interessiert, ihr seid die Insider, Ihr habt Spass an der Marke Radon. Wir haben Ideen und Bodo die Visionen. Helft uns, das zu entwickeln, was Eurer Meinung den meisten Spassfaktor, Einsatzbereich und Sinn macht. Wir danken für Eure Hilfe.
Euer Radon Team um Lars Wiegand und Bodo Probst.*_


----------



## c0rtez (5. Mai 2014)

Bin ganz glücklich mir gerade erst noch ein 2014er gekauft zu haben. Da ja anscheinend auch Radon sich nächstes Jahr gänzlich von 26" verabschiedet... schade schade schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (5. Mai 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Bin ganz glücklich mir gerade erst noch ein 2014er gekauft zu haben. Da ja anscheinend auch Radon sich nächstes Jahr gänzlich von 26" verabschiedet... schade schade schade


Die Verkaufszahlen sinken im 26" Segment drastisch, sogar dramatisch. Die Zulieferer entwickeln nichts mehr....der einzige, der noch auf 26" setzt ist Teutonia.


----------



## c0rtez (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe erstmal ein Rad was ich für bestimmt 4 / 5 jahre fahre und bis dahin habe ich mich sicher auch zumindest an 650B gewöhnt.

Solange ich bei euch wenigstens online noch laufräder, schläuche und reifen in 26" bekomme, für einige jahre, is mir das recht


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Mai 2014)

Und bald gibt es das Slide 651,5c und wieder sollen sie alle alles neu kaufen. Bald lohnt es sich nicht mehr die ganzen neuen Standards zu produzieren und ihr habt es geschafft euren eigenen Markt, wie auch das Vertrauen eurer Kunden zu zerstören.  Wenn die Zulieferer kein 26Zoll mehr produzieren,  ist ja wohl die einzige Konsequenz,  alle eure noch vorhandenen 26er einzuschmelzen oder zu verschenken.  Schon übel,  Räder zu verkaufen,  für die die sogenannten Zulieferer nichts mehr herstellen. Was tut man, wenn man dieses Jahr euren 26er Schrott kauft und was kaputt geht?


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. Mai 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Und bald gibt es das Slide 651,5c und wieder sollen sie alle alles neu kaufen. Bald lohnt es sich nicht mehr die ganzen neuen Standards zu produzieren und ihr habt es geschafft euren eigenen Markt, wie auch das Vertrauen eurer Kunden zu zerstören.  Wenn die Zulieferer kein 26Zoll mehr produzieren,  ist ja wohl die einzige Konsequenz,  alle eure noch vorhandenen 26er einzuschmelzen oder zu verschenken.  Schon übel,  Räder zu verkaufen,  für die die sogenannten Zulieferer nichts mehr herstellen. Was tut man, wenn man dieses Jahr euren 26er Schrott kauft und was kaputt geht?



Du musst richtig lesen: Wir schreiben "entwickeln". Als vor 25 Jahren die Pioniere mit dem C Netz Koffer rumliefen hat man sie ausgelacht, heute hat jeder 2.te ein Handy…..ist halt der Geist der Zeit. Wir können auch nur da produzieren und weiterentwickeln, was der Markt möchte. Und die Abverkaufszahlen für 26" ist in den meisten Segmenten drastisch gesunken. Das muss nicht unserer Meinung entsprechen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Mai 2014)

Lachhafte Argumentation.  Die Leute kaufen 650b nicht, weil sie da so ein tolles Überrollverhalten spüren,  sondern weil sie Angst haben, nächstes Jahr keine Schlappen oder andere Ersatzteile mehr dafür zu bekommen. Das haben Leute wie ihr zu verantworten, die genau solche Sachen, wie da oben posten. Aber ist gut so. Der diversifizierte Markt macht Platz für leidenschaftliche Enthusiasten wie Stanton, Cotic, 2souls usw. Am Ende frisst die Gier nur die Großen.


----------



## Vercors (5. Mai 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich seit einem Jahr auf 29" umgestiegen bin, war für Allmountain die beste Entscheidung. 130mm Fully (Trigger 1) hat mehr Reserven als mein vorheriges Slide AM  mit 150mm und lässt sich problemfrei um jede Ecke zirkeln. Wäre das 29er Slide früher gekommen, hätte ich es wohl in der engeren Wahl gehabt, da die Verarbeitung und die Komponenten sauber sind. Ich fahre fast jeden Tag 2 und mehr Stunden einen Mix aus technischen fast trialigen Abfahrten mit viel Felsen und dazu lange Rampen im Aufstieg. Also das Slide 29er lieber in 130mm und das Skeen mit 110/115 mm und 29er Reifen. Wow Bodo, dann noch in Karbon....dann wäre das Skeen eine echte Waffe. Von meiner Seite aus viel Lob für eure Produkte!!


----------



## Frodijak (5. Mai 2014)

…


----------



## c0rtez (5. Mai 2014)

Jetzt übertreibst du aber ein wenig Dennis.

Ja ich würde mir auch weitere 26" wünschen. Wenn der Markt aber verschwindet, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann ist es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nur nachvollziehbar auf das zu setzen was gekauft wird.


----------



## Vercors (5. Mai 2014)

Zu den Kritikern der großen Laufräder: selbst Frauen fahren hier 29er und gewinnen Rennen damit. Ich persönlich habe meine Rundenzeit auf Anhieb um 7min. verbessert (Hausrunde 25km- 980hm). Aber ich kenne diese Diskussion aus anderen Sportarten und letztendlich sind die kleinen Durchmesser weg und die Rekorde purzeln nur so mit den Grossen.... Grüße Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Mai 2014)

Der Markt ist kein Gespenst, was einfach so verschwindet. Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die den ganzen Tag daran arbeiten,  den Markt zu machen und zu beeinflussen. Und hier werden Ängste geschürt,  damit man schnellstmöglich wieder Geld in eine Industrie ballert, die sich um Nachhaltigkeit nicht schert. Weißt du denn, wann die sich zufrieden geben oder wann die nächsten noch besseren Standards aus dem Hut gezaubert werden, die nur dem Vertrieb nutzen?


----------



## SlideNunner (5. Mai 2014)

Ich denke das die Verkaufszahlen drastisch gesunken sind hat vor allem damit zu tun das die Hersteller natürlich auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wollen. Geld ist nun mal das was zählt und wovon jeder haben will,aber wäre es manchmal nicht viel mutiger nicht immer mit dem Strom zu schwimme und auf alt bewährtes zu setzen ? 
Ganz nach dem Motto: Stell dir vor es wäre Krieg und keiner geht hin !


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

Ähm, ist das hier ne Laufraddiskussion oder wie ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2014)

Gemischte Laufräder darf man von den Marktführern rheinrauf- und -runter nicht erwarten?!


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab fürs Slide 29" 115 CC gestimmt... schöööööön *leicht* bitte, sollte ne gute Konkurrenz zum Canyon Nerve AL29 werden


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. Mai 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Der Markt ist kein Gespenst, was einfach so verschwindet. Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die den ganzen Tag daran arbeiten,  den Markt zu machen und zu beeinflussen. Und hier werden Ängste geschürt,  damit man schnellstmöglich wieder Geld in eine Industrie ballert, die sich um Nachhaltigkeit nicht schert. Weißt du denn, wann die sich zufrieden geben oder wann die nächsten noch besseren Standards aus dem Hut gezaubert werden, die nur dem Vertrieb nutzen?



Unsere Teamfahrer können jeden Standard wählen: Lisa Brandau hat gerade am Gardasee auf 29" gewonnen, Raffaela Richter ist auf 29" Slide im Enduro!! 3.te geworden, Patrick Brückner, Joost Wichmann…keiner will 26". Was ist denn hier dran ein Gespenst?
Mit einem Ski von 1999 gewinnst du heute keinen Slalom mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (5. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hab fürs Slide 29" 115 CC gestimmt... schöööööön *leicht* bitte, sollte ne gute Konkurrenz zum Canyon Nerve AL29 werden



Ich dachte unser Slide 130 AM sei die Konkurrenz


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ich dachte unser Slide 130 AM sei die Konkurrenz


Und ich dachte, der Puls der Dame ist gerade bei max. 115 

Um auch etwas ernsthaftes beizutragen marketingtechnisch finde ich 115er Federweg gut, da es sich eigenständig zum Mitkonkurrenten den Rhein hoch bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht fährt gar nicht jeder Rennen? Im Auto habe ich auch kein Rennbenzin. Ich habe übrigens auch nichts gegen andere Laufräder. 29er waren lange überfällig,  damit Leute über 1,85 m auch mal auf ein MTB passen. Übel ist nur, etwas für tot zu erklären und Kunden mit Marktmacht zu nötigen, Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Betrifft auch diesen zehnfach Unsinn. Aber so schweift es dann doch ab.


----------



## wobi0815 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mir ein Rad mit Magura Komponenten wünschen. Das heißt Magura Bremsen, Federgabel und Dämpfer. Ich persönlich würde dafür sogar ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben. Auch fände ich ein Rad mit Pinion Getriebe klasse. Leider sind die Getrieb nach meiner Meinung noch zu teuer. Aber vielleicht wird das mit RADON dann anderst J.


----------



## haekel72 (5. Mai 2014)

Ein 650 B fehlt mir eh noch im Stall, dann habe ich die Größen 26, 650B und 29 komplett. Ich freue mich auf ein 650B Radon^^


----------



## benjei (5. Mai 2014)

Also ich möchte mich hier auch gerne beteiligen, da ich es super finde dass ein Hersteller seine Kunden befragt! Das ist top und sollten noch viel mehr Hersteller tun!

Ich denke die Laufraddiskussion sollte hier nicht mehr geführt werden, denn dass ist nicht Sinn dieser Umfrage bzw. des Beitrags!

Mein Wunschbike - sieht quasi aus wie das diesjahrige Slide 160 650B Carbon eben nur mit einem Alu-Rahmen.

Warum kein Carbon ist vielleicht die Frage:

ich möchte mir keine Sorgen über Steinschläge, etc. am Rahmen machen (nicht umsonst gibt es an den Carbonbikes den Rahmenschutz am Unterrohr )

bin nicht bereit mehr Geld für Carbontechnik zu bezahlen, da z.B. der Gewichtsvorteil mir nicht so wichtig ist

ich selbst auch mal an dem Rad schrauben können möchte und mich daher nicht erst mit "Carbonpaste", Drehmomentschlüssel, etc. ausrüsten will. Auch "traut" man sich gefühlt weniger an einem Carbonrad selbst  mal eine Schraube anzuziehen (ist vielleicht auch Paranoia)
Dennoch haben Carbonrahmen ihre Berechtigung (hab ein RR in Carbon) - was ich nicht in Abrede stellen will - für mich nur eben im AM-Plus/Enduro-Bereich nicht interessant.

Bei mir steht ein Bike auf der Wunschliste, was neudeutsch wohl als AM-Plus bezeichnet werden kann. Für einen Fahrer, der sich großteils der Saison in den heimischen Waldgebieten Süddeutschlands bei einer Tour von Trail zu Trail hangelt und dazwischen auch ein paar Meter/Höhenmeter überwinden muss. Ein Fahrer, der mit seinem Bike auch mal an den Gardasee/Finale Ligure fährt und dann damit auch Spaß haben will - daher mehr Wert auf Stabilität etc. legt und nicht das letzte Gramm Gewichtsersparnis haben will. Das Rad muss ruppige/verblockte Trails genauso können wie schnelle wurzeldurchsähte Waldwege. In den Bikepark will man mit diesem Rad aber definitiv nicht können - zumindest ich nicht - da "Airtime" nicht so meine Welt ist . Daher sieht meine Komponentenliste in der Art aus: 

160mm Federweg vorne/hinten (ggf. auch nur 150mm auf Grund 650b)
Rock Shox-Fahrwerk aus Pike und Monarch
SRAM-Schaltung (X9 reicht völlig; aber als 2fach-Variante für den AM-/Enduro-Tourenfahrer)
Bremsscheiben 180mm hinten und 200mm vorne
Rock Shox Stealth-Sattelstütze (ist ja quasi Standard )
Gewicht ca. 13,5 kg (bitte unter 14kg bleiben)
Bei der Lackierung finde ich es gut eine Balance zwischen Farbe/Pfiff und einem ruhigen Gesamteindruck zu haben. Komplettes Schwarz finde ich genauso unattraktiv wie komplettes Raw. Jedoch ein Farbenfeuerwerk will auch keiner. Das Slide 150 8.0 aus 2014 in grau finde ich z.B. sehr gelungen (hat ein Freund von mir).


----------



## Guerill0 (5. Mai 2014)

Schade, dass man sich (wohl gezwungermaßen) im AM-Segment von 26" verabschiedet. 
Das Swoop für 15/16 soll aber schon noch im "klassischen" Laufradformat angeboten werden?


----------



## OliverKaa (5. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsch mir als erstes: ein Wochenende mit der Dame!
um natürlich folgendes Bike zu fahren:
650B Carbon/Alu (beides Gut)
eher "from the dark side" und Schriftzüge bitte nur minimal oder gar keine ;-) 
160er Fahrwerk
Chris King Steuersatz - mal was gscheits - für länger

Danke schon mal


----------



## QBE84 (5. Mai 2014)

Wer auf Zeit fährt und schneller sein will der kann ja kaufen was er will, genau wie die jenigen die einfach aus Spaß fahren, sei es 29er 650B oder 26 Zoll. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, stresst ihr euch schon oder fahrt ihr Mountainbike ?
26 Zoll ist mit Sicherheit nicht tot, wenn dann ist das 29er doch das Laufradmaß welches von den Bike Magazinen und co. als das Maß Gottes proklamiert wurde und nun durch 27,5 ins Hintere Eckchen getrieben wird.

Viele Hersteller wurden dadurch geblendet und haben sich nicht auf das wesentliche konzentriert.
Gerade bei Ladybikes ist das zu beobachten....die meisten Mädels sind halt eher kleiner da hilft ein tolles 29er Ladybike mal nicht viel.

Ersatzteile Reifen, Laufräder und co wird es für 26 Zoll noch einige Jahre geben, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Weltweit ist das 26er Laufradmaß wohl das verbreitetste. Klar die aktuellen Neuentwicklungen gehen gen 650B und 29, so it das nunmal.
Jede Laufradgröße hat doch seine Vor- und Nachteile. Dinge wie Steifigkeit / Stabilität / Rollwiderstand / Agilität zu jedem Maß gibt es andere Charackteristika.
Als nehmt euer Bike und fahrt damit. 
Mir macht mein 2014er Slide 140 ne Menge Spaß.

Ich würde ein schönes 120er Tourenbike begrüßen daneben noch eins mit 140 oder 150 mm für etwas mehr Trailspaß. Jeweils in 650B oder 26 Zoll.

Und denkt an die Frauen 

Bitte in Alu und in gediegenem Design. Nichts kunterbuntes wobei Farbe gut ist.


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

chris,bei dem schnittchen braucht es keinen federweg.da gleitet alles harmonisch über die berge 
das slide ist zwar eng am nerve al29 aber augenscheinlich stabiler.man kann mit dem slide einfach gedankenloser blödsinn machen wenn man beide vergleicht.merkt man am gewicht und federweg und felgen. einfach für gröberes.
daher würde etwas reinrassiges noch fehlen.das skeen ist zwar spektakulär.aber fast schon wieder zu schnell weil es mehr ne race waffe ist. es fehlt was dazwischen.ein slide 115 als cc wäre daher sicherlich passend.eventuell auch das skeen ablösend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

ach ja.bitte keine farben an denen man sich nach einigen monaten satt gesehen hat.also nix mit papagei. im wiederverkauf ist es schwere die loszuwerden.man bleibt länger auf dem gebrauchten sitzen.und somit fehlt euch dann wieder der neukunde der sein altes kunterbuntes rad nicht los bekommt


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

1 mal im monat am samstag gibt es bei uns in den bike geschäften fahrradflohmarkt. der kunde zahlt 5 euro und bekommt ne beratung bzgl. des wertes des bikes und kann es ausstellen an diesem tag.die mitarbeiter verkaufen dann die used bikes.damit hat man 2 kunden gewonnen.der verkäufer kauft sich ein neues radon und der käufer des gebrauchten nutzt eure werkstatt etc.
nur mal als idee.bei uns ist da immer die hölle los und es treibt kunden ins geschäft


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

und unbedingt auch mal an die menschen mit größe 160 und kleiner beachten.es gibt ne menge damen die ein gutes fully suchen aber auf die räder sonst nicht draufpassen.bei kleinen größen von 14 oder 15 zoll rahmen gerne noch 26" wenn möglich...da sind die 650 schon sehr riesig.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Mai 2014)

Hab fürs  Slide 29" 115 CC gevotet. Aber bitte mit Carbon.

Mit 115 ist nur der FW am Heck gemeint oder auch vorne mit Hilfe vom Spacer?


----------



## fissenid (6. Mai 2014)

Skeen in 650B kein Thema?????


----------



## McZappenduster (7. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich sinken die Verkaufszahlen gerade deshalb, weil mehr und mehr andere Laufradgrößen auf den Markt geschoben werden und die 26er vom Markt genommen werden. Ich bin keinesfalls Gegner von 29er und dem neueren 27,5" Standard, trotzdem find ich es schade, dass etwas was Jahrzehnte funktioniert hat, neuerdings nicht mehr gut genug sein soll, wie konnten wir nur ohne diese "Revolutionen" leben


----------



## Guerill0 (7. Mai 2014)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sinken die Verkaufszahlen gerade deshalb, weil mehr und mehr andere Laufradgrößen auf den Markt geschoben werden und die 26er vom Markt genommen werden. Ich bin keinesfalls Gegner von 29er und dem neueren 27,5" Standard, trotzdem find ich es schade, dass etwas was Jahrzehnte funktioniert hat, neuerdings nicht mehr gut genug sein soll, wie konnten wir nur ohne diese "Revolutionen" leben



Eben zwischen "sterben" und "sterben lassen" ist dann doch ein gehöriger Unterschied.


----------



## Tymotee (7. Mai 2014)

Also ich arbeite auch als filialleiter im Verkauf und die meisten Kunden wollen einfach immer das neue. Das was in den Medien ist auch wenn es nicht besser ist als das alte sonder nur anders. Und wenn ich als Verkäufer nicht sehe das es schlecht für den Kunden ist verkaufe ich es dann auch mit gutem Gewissen auch wenn ich mich persönlich mit Blick auf die preis/Leistung anders entschieden hätte. Am Ende ist es der Kunde der bestimmt wo es hingeht denn aus Sympathie für einander Produkt auf Einnahmen und Kunden zu verzichten können sich halt nicht viele Unternehmen leisten.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Mai 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite auch als filialleiter im Verkauf und die meisten Kunden wollen einfach immer das neue. Das was in den Medien ist auch wenn es nicht besser ist als das alte sonder nur anders. Und wenn ich als Verkäufer nicht sehe das es schlecht für den Kunden ist verkaufe ich es dann auch mit gutem Gewissen auch wenn ich mich persönlich mit Blick auf die preis/Leistung anders entschieden hätte. Am Ende ist es der Kunde der bestimmt wo es hingeht denn aus Sympathie für einander Produkt auf Einnahmen und Kunden zu verzichten können sich halt nicht viele Unternehmen leisten.


 
Der deutsche Durschnitts MTB fährt doch eh nur Forstautobahn geradeaus, für den sind 29er perfekt. Außerdem kommt ihr mit der Diskussion 2-3 Jahre zu spät, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zieguslaus (7. Mai 2014)

hauptsache an den Bikes ist so wenig Avid wie möglich verbaut und auf die Elixir-Reihe wird vollständig verzichtet


----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

Ich wunder mich etwas, warum ein 120er Slide zur Abstimmung steht. Existiert das dann neben dem Skeen?
Ich persönlich wäre für ein 150-160mm Slide mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung und natürlich auch XT Bremsen. Dazu ein RS Fahrwerk wäre perfekt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (7. Mai 2014)

Ein 150er Slide mit XT-Komponenten und RS-Fahrwerk gibt's ja derzeit schon. Allerdings in 26", was sich ja wohl leider nicht mehr verkaufen lässt.

Das Skeen wird dann sicherlich auch eingestampft, eben weil es auch noch auf 26"-Basis läuft.


----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ein 150er Slide mit XT-Komponenten und RS-Fahrwerk gibt's ja derzeit schon. Allerdings in 26", was sich ja wohl leider nicht mehr verkaufen lässt.
> 
> Das Skeen wird dann sicherlich auch eingestampft, eben weil es auch noch auf 26"-Basis läuft.


Genau das besitze ich. Aber das wären auch meine Wunschkomponenten für ein neues Slide (dann halt als 650b Variante)

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre Ende Juni nach Riva zum Gardasee und wollte eigentlich statt meinem ZR Race ein neues Slide 150 8.0 oder 10.0 (z.Zt. 2.399 €) mitnehmen.
Jetzt werde ich wohl doch leider mit dem Hardtail fahren und mir im Herbst ein 650B zulegen.
Und nur weil ich mich, wie viele andere, vom neuen "Standart" hab anstecken lassen...

Mein Wunschbike: Sram X.0 oder XT, RockShox Federelemente 150-160mm, Rest wie die "alten" Slide 150/160 (8.0 oder 10.0).


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

Für 2015 hat Bodo folgendes weiterentwickelt (wir hoffen, dass wir nach der Präsentation auf der Eurobike auch die ersten liefern können).
Das Slide 150 26" ist komplett überarbeitet und läuft jetzt auf 650B und es wir auch eine neue E Generation 650B 160 geben. Die Testfahrten waren sensationell, ihr werdet begeistert sein (auch die 26" Fraktion)
Das Skeen wir durch das 29" 110 Skeen abgelöst - eine messerscharfe Waffe, aber nicht einfach zu bändigen
Das Slide 125 wird/wurde schon durch das Slide 650B 120 im Frühjahr abgelöst.
Die Black Sins wurden überarbeitet und die ZR Race 29" ebenso komplett.
Die Rennräder werden komplett neu, hier sticht ein ultraleichter Alurahmen hervor, der das Sage ablöst.
Bodo ist an einem neuen Super Enduro in Alu und Carbon dran und entwickelt einen neuen Downhiller.
Farbentechnisch ist folgendes vorgesehen. Wir haben auf eure Gebete gehört und haben uns von Tatoos, Tripels, Spagettis oder wie immer das Zeug heisst verabschiedet und machen klare Design, allerdings mit greller Farbe. Wer auf Totenstarre steht, der sollte jetzt noch zuschlagen, nächstes Jahr wird es kein black/black/black mehr geben. Die Ausstattungen und Preise halten wir weiterhin geheim.
Wir hatten dieses Jahr nebenbei 110 Modelle und durch die Farben und Grössen ergeben sich insgesamt 500 Untermodelle.
Durch diese Infos hoffen wir wird es euch verständlich es ist Stückmengen zu bestimmen. Man denke nur an Finanzplanung/Lagermenge/geplanter Abverkauf/externe Variablen wie Wetter, Teste, etc. Deshalb wie immer: früh kaufen und nicht warten, Modelle wie Black Sin, ZR Team, ZR Lady, Slide 160 sind zum Teil seit Monaten schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamSemilia2012 (7. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Für 2015 hat Bodo folgendes weiterentwickelt (wir hoffen, dass wir nach der Präsentation auf der Eurobike auch die ersten liefern können).
> Das Slide 150 26" ist komplett überarbeitet und läuft jetzt auf 650B und es wir auch eine neue E Generation 650B 160 geben. Die Testfahrten waren sensationell, ihr werdet begeistert sein (auch die 26" Fraktion)
> Das Skeen wir durch das 29" 110 Skeen abgelöst - eine messerscharfe Waffe, aber nicht einfach zu bändigen
> Das Slide 125 wird/wurde schon durch das Slide 650B 120 im Frühjahr abgelöst.
> ...



Danke für die Info, echt super!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (7. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen sinken im 26" Segment drastisch, sogar dramatisch. Die Zulieferer entwickeln nichts mehr....der einzige, der noch auf 26" setzt ist Teutonia.



Geil!!! Klar sinken die Verkaufszahlen dramatisch. Werden ja kaum noch passable 26 Zoll angeboten, da sie ja schon quasi vom Markt genommen wurden. So wurde ein neuer Standard durchgedrückt. Jetzt zu behaupten, es würden keine 26 mehr angeboten, da keine mehr nachgefragt werden, ist irgenwie schon sehr skurill.  Klar und jetzt fahren alle auf das Neue ab, da Neu ja gleichzeitig besser ist. So werden dann leider Gottes neue Realitäten geschaffen.

Warum aber der Absatz von 29er bis einschließ 2012 sehr schleppend lief, als es noch die Wahl gab, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## OliverKaa (7. Mai 2014)

Ich entscheid mich jetzt mal fürs:

*** Slide 650B 120 Touren/leichtes AM ***

Was wird die Topversion in in 20" bzw 21" (mein dritter Wunsch) auf die Waage bringen?

Zur Zeit wollen 71% das mittlere AM - Wie stellt Ihr Euch das vor?
Leichts AM/Touren 120 mm - Mittlere 150 mm?


----------



## forrestpump (7. Mai 2014)

Eine Koexistenz von 26 und 27,5 ist vermutlich langfristig unmöglich, deshalb muss eine Grösse weg. Man kann schliesslich nicht jedes Modell in drei Laufradgrössen produzieren, von denen sich zwei auch noch kaum spürbar unterscheiden. 27,5 ist das neue 26!


----------



## help (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mal für das 120er da ich die Tage mit einem Nerve fahren durfte, und das schon ein praktischer Allrounder ist.
Aber bitte spart euch die 3fach Kurbel, 2fach reicht locker.
Und lasst dieses mal wieder die Schweißnähte leicht glätten(kein smooth welding, nur geglättet), sieht einfach edler aus.

Daher wünsch ich mir mal, SID+Monarch+Reverb und mal ne 2fach dazu entweder X9 oder XT . Perfekt wäre es in 19" bzw. macht einfach einen großen 18" oder kleinen 20" Rahmen 
Ne gscheide Zugführung, und halbwegs breite/leichte Laufräder.


----------



## Nezzar (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt es schon einen ungefähren Termin für die Verfügbarkeit der neuen Rennräder bzw. wann deren Ausstattungsvarianten bekanntgegeben werden?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Mai 2014)

forrestpump schrieb:


> Eine Koexistenz von 26 und 27,5 ist vermutlich langfristig unmöglich [...]



Richtig. Weil 27,5 dann niemand kaufen würde. 650B MTBs gibt es ja schon seit 2010. In den ersten Jahren hat die Größe praktisch keine Beachtung gefunden. Warum wohl?


----------



## help (8. Mai 2014)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Richtig. Weil 27,5 dann niemand kaufen würde. 650B MTBs gibt es ja schon seit 2010. In den ersten Jahren hat die Größe praktisch keine Beachtung gefunden. Warum wohl?


Hm, vllt. weil es kaum Teile und Bikes gab? Wenn jetzt ein 30" kommt würdest du das gleich kaufen oder erst mal abwarten?


----------



## Sera (10. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bodo ist an einem neuen Super Enduro in Alu und Carbon dran



Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt, vor allem auf die Alu Version.


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Mai 2014)

Sera schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt, vor allem auf die Alu Version.


Hallo muß dazu Sagen das es wohl noch ein paar Tage bis zur Vorstellung hin ist ( Geplant Riva Festival 2015) . Wir haben
mit den Swoop 175 einen Rahmen der bewiesen hat auch sehr Harten Belastungen steht und doch noch leicht ist ( Netto 3,05Kg) auf dieser Basis können wir aufbauen. Ziel für das Swoop 180 ist 185mm Federweg 650B Laufräder für die neue
180er Gabelgener. Gewicht in Alu 13,8Kg bei voller Freeride Tauglichkeit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Mai 2014)

help schrieb:


> Hm, vllt. weil es kaum Teile und Bikes gab? Wenn jetzt ein 30" kommt würdest du das gleich kaufen oder erst mal abwarten?


Hallo ich sehe es auch so, das geht alles sehr schnell und zum teil auch etwas Hektisch. Aber Sinn macht das ganze wenn man
es Sauber macht schon, ob jeder die 27,5" braucht sei dahin gestellt aber die Trailtauglichkeit ist schon viel besser. Nochmal
zu denn Entwicklungstempo unsere Kunden haben nicht so eine Emotionale Bindung wie Kunden von Edelmarken wenn wir
ein 370mm Tretlagerhöhe Verkaufen bekommen wir das völlig zu Recht um die Ohren gehauen und keiner erstarrt vor Ehrfrucht. Bei den neuen 150er Slide Verabschieden wir uns von den Gabel wie F32 oder Rev. nur noch Pike oder F34 usw. in
150-160mm soweit erstmal eine Vorausschau. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Mai 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Lachhafte Argumentation.  Die Leute kaufen 650b nicht, weil sie da so ein tolles Überrollverhalten spüren,  sondern weil sie Angst haben, nächstes Jahr keine Schlappen oder andere Ersatzteile mehr dafür zu bekommen. Das haben Leute wie ihr zu verantworten, die genau solche Sachen, wie da oben posten. Aber ist gut so. Der diversifizierte Markt macht Platz für leidenschaftliche Enthusiasten wie Stanton, Cotic, 2souls usw. Am Ende frisst die Gier nur die Großen.


 
Na den Vorwurf kann man ja nun gerade nicht Radon machen. Die haben doch am längsten 26" die Stange gehalten. Alle anderen haben 1-2 Jahre vorher im AM-Segment umgestellt. Nun sitzt Radon auf einem Haufen 26" und muss sie verschleudern. Was haben die denn für ein Wahl?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Mai 2014)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Na den Vorwurf kann man ja nun gerade nicht Radon machen. Die haben doch am längsten 26" die Stange gehalten. Alle anderen haben 1-2 Jahre vorher im AM-Segment umgestellt. Nun sitzt Radon auf einem Haufen 26" und muss sie verschleudern. Was haben die denn für ein Wahl?


Aus diesem Grund steht dort "Leute wie ihr". Wo ist dein Verständnisproblem? Nach meinen Beobachtungen läuft Radon aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach, nicht aus emotionalen. So hat man auch den Cyclocross Boom komplett verpennt. Wobei das für einen guten Kaufmann natürlich eine Tugend ist und man das nicht negativ werten kann. 650b ist ein Witz. Und zwar weil das mit Innovation nichts zu tun hat, wenn man das Rad mal einen Pups größer macht, wohl wissend, dass beide Größen ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben und somit gleich gut sind. Darum nannte ich die Handy Innovation eine lachhafte Argumentation. Früher konnte jeder Fahrer an neuen Innovationen partizipieren, ohne gleich ein komplett neues Setup kaufen zu müssen. Firmen, denen Nachhaltigkeit nichts bedeutet!! Heute kann man oft ja nicht einmal mehr Pannenhilfe im Wald leisten, weil man natürlich keine drei Schlauchgrößen im Sack hat, um allen Wochenend MTBern aushelfen zu können. Tolle Innovation, die die Szene spaltet.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Mai 2014)

Den innovationsfeindlichen Arsch hab ich mir übrigens letzten August weggelacht. Da suchte die Bike (08/12) das beste Tuning-bike für die Transalp. Und gewonnen hat das einzige 26 Zoll Rad im Feld. Ist doch nur zum Lachen!


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2014)

Einen 26" Schlauch kann man problemlos bei 650b verwenden.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Mai 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Einen 26" Schlauch kann man problemlos bei 650b verwenden.


Danke für den Tipp! Du bist eh der beste Mr. Gabelprof!! 650er hab ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen. Bei 29ern musste ich schon abwinken.


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. Mai 2014)

"1890 eröffneten sie in Dayton eine Fahrrad-Reparaturwerkstatt, die schon drei Jahre später zur _Wright Cycling Company_ wurde – ein Jahr zuvor hatten sie einige der ersten der _Safety Bikes_ (Fahrräder mit zwei gleich großen Reifen, was das Fahrradfahren einfacher und populärer machte) erworben. Die Brüder Wright waren durch eigene Anstrengung zu hervorragenden Mechanikern geworden; Zeitgenossen beschrieben sie als pünktlich, fleißig und ein bescheidenes Leben führend. Mit der Fahrradwerkstatt sicherten sie ihre materielle Existenz; zudem nutzten die Brüder Erfahrungen und Techniken später beimFlugzeugbau, zum Beispiel in Fragen der Balance, der Leichtbauweise, des Kettenantriebs und der Aerodynamik. 1895 erweiterten sie ihr Unternehmen mit einem ersten selbst entwickelten Fahrradmodell. Bis zum Jahr 1900 entstanden so rund 300 einzeln angefertigte Fahrräder."

Tja was haben die Fahrer der 300 Fahrräder gelacht als die beiden Brüder 1899 den ersten Doppeldecker erfanden und ………


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (12. Mai 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Den innovationsfeindlichen Arsch hab ich mir übrigens letzten August weggelacht. Da suchte die Bike (08/12) das beste Tuning-bike für die Transalp. Und gewonnen hat das einzige 26 Zoll Rad im Feld. Ist doch nur zum Lachen!



Die Bike ist natürlich auch das einzig richtige Medium für einen seriösen Test ;-) Mal ernsthaft: hier wird doch niemand abstreiten, dass ein perfekt ausbalanciertes 26" Rad der Reihe nach schlechte Setups von 650B schlagen kann.

Hat aber noch auch schon gleich gar nichts damit zu tun, dass 650B am Ende die bessere Kombo ist. Gewichtsnachteil und Abrollvorteil wiegen sich eben nicht auf, sondern münden in einen leichten Vorteil für 650B in den meisten Use Cases. Dies nimmt die Industrie wohlwollend zur Kenntnis, weil sich daraus ein wunderbares Kaufargument konstruieren lässt. Es gibt kein technisches Produkt, das nicht dieser Wirkungsmechanik unterliegt. Übrigens sollte man sich da auch nicht blenden lassen: der Großteil der Kunden kauft kein 26" mehr, der Zug ist also längst abgefahren. Die, die hier jammern und/oder emotional den Tod von 26" betrauern (dazu zähle ich mich ebenfalls) sind im Vergleich zur kaufenden Bike-Kundschaft in der statistischen Nichtigkeit angelangt.
Und selbst wenn Du diese Meinung nicht teilst: es setzen sich nicht immer die besseren Produkte durch (Bsp: VHS), aber als Kunde hast doch Du die Wahl. Hol Dir ein gutes 26er (und Radon baut die Dinger ja noch) und Du hast für die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe.

(Ich bin selbst Fan von 26ern und fahre ausschliesslich diese Radgröße)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Mai 2014)

Die Bike bekomme ich durch die Dimb... Und die Firmen werben schließlich sehr gerne mit den seriösen Tests.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Mai 2014)

Ist es denn jetzt mal gut? Dann könnten wir ja tatsächlich die Laufraddebatte beenden und zum Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Mai 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Den innovationsfeindlichen Arsch hab ich mir übrigens letzten August weggelacht. Da suchte die Bike (08/12) das beste Tuning-bike für die Transalp. Und gewonnen hat das einzige 26 Zoll Rad im Feld. Ist doch nur zum Lachen!



"Das beste Bike der Welt" 

Auf der Transalp 2013 musste man sich schon sehr anstrengen um überhaupt noch ein einziges 26" zu sehen. Macht ja auch Sinn, für so ein Wettbewerb wie die Transalp sind 29er einfach besser geeignet (rollen effizienter, mehr Grip).


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

soll das Slide 650 als Enduro-Variante kommen mit mind. 160mm FW und eventuell Parkfreigabe oder wird das ausschliesslich den Swoops vorbehalten bleiben?


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> soll das Slide 650 als Enduro-Variante kommen mit mind. 160mm FW und eventuell Parkfreigabe oder wird das ausschliesslich den Swoops vorbehalten bleiben?


Das Slide 650 ist ein Enduro und zwar ein Vollwertiges das halt auch als AM gut ist. Versuche meinen Bikes immer ein Einsatzgebiet so breit wie möglich hin zu bekommen . Versuch mal bei den ganzen Edelbikes? zum Bespiel ein Rad zu finden
das den Bereich AM-Freeride besser abdeckt als das Swoop 175 . Das mit der Bikepark Freigabe ist sehr eigen man kann
mit jeden AM in den Bikepark gehen wenn man aber damit jeden Sprung den man nicht Beherrscht versucht macht mans
kuppt, aber wo fängt das an und wo hört es auf??? Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Mai 2014)

Hi Bodo,

deinen Punkt seh ich! Gibt man die Freigabe, kommt vermutlich jemand und beschwert sich, weil er das Ding zerlegt hat bei nem Drop...
Aber danke, Slide 650 klingt für mich richtig interessant!

Was hälst du derzeit für Endurotouren/-rennen besser geeignet ein Slide 150 oder ein Swoop 175?

Danke dir!
Swen


----------



## c-st (16. Mai 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> [...] So hat man auch den Cyclocross Boom komplett verpennt. [...]


Den was bitte?! Wenn man die Erweiterung eines Personenkreises von "ein paar ganz Verrückte" auf "so ein paar Individualisten" als Boom bezeichnen möchte, meinetwegen (ich zähle mich selbst auch dazu). Aber in Zahlen ist der "Boom" nichts, verglichen zB mit dem Absatzzuwachs an zB Allmountain-Fullies für Fahrten auf der Waldautobahn ...
Auch wenn es auch mir und meinen Fahrradwünschen so gar nicht passt, in der Hinsicht kann ich Radon gut verstehen. Da haben sie sich besser auf andere Sparten konzentriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> deinen Punkt seh ich! Gibt man die Freigabe, kommt vermutlich jemand und beschwert sich, weil er das Ding zerlegt hat bei nem Drop...
> Aber danke, Slide 650 klingt für mich richtig interessant!
> ...


Die Ergänzen sich da wird es am stärkten zu AM hin das das 150/ 650B mit Pike160 dann das neue Swoop mit Pike 160 und
650B Vorderrad und Monarch RT3 oder das neue 8.0 mit der neuen F36/180 je nach Geschmack .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ravenride (17. Mai 2014)

Hi radon,

konnte gestern am freitag ein »neuner« slide carbon 160 650B besichtigen, nicht gerade leicht in münchen. Muss sagen, die rahmenform ist wunderschön, eine steigerung kaum noch möglich!

Ich warte noch bis august/september und werde mir das slide 160 carbon, modell 2015 zulegen. Zuvor möchte ich anfang juli in saalbach/hinterglem das carbonteil den berg hochjagen um zu sehen wie gut es tatsächlich klettert.

Das RADON logo – das muss ich an dieser stelle leider sagen – wirkt sehr unterirdisch aus sicht eines kreativen. Sollte man bei radon überdenken. Das machen die amerikanischen konkurrenten um vielfaches besser. Durch das dünne logo in weiß (bei slide 9) wirkt das äußere SCHWARZE erscheinungsbild des slide 160 carbon stark reduziert – jedenfalls für mich. Das logo muss fetter, sprich prägnanter werden, dann würde das schwarz auch frischer wirken, eventuell noch eine dritte farbe mit einbeziehen. Cube hatte es in 2013 gut gelöst, dieses jahr ist leider alles quietsch bunt geworden!

Auf den FARBTON, weniger die farbe, kommt es an und das zusammenwirken mit dem logo.

Scott hatte 2009 bis 2010 am scott GENIUS ebenfalls ein dünnes unschönes logo aus der avant garde schrift verwendet, wurde ab 2011 wieder verworfen.


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2014)

Ich finde weniger ist mehr, ich muß nicht der ganzen Welt zeigen was für eine Marke ich fahre. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## enno112 (18. Mai 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Ich fahre Ende Juni nach Riva zum Gardasee und wollte eigentlich statt meinem ZR Race ein neues Slide 150 8.0 oder 10.0 (z.Zt. 2.399 €) mitnehmen.
> Jetzt werde ich wohl doch leider mit dem Hardtail fahren und mir im Herbst ein 650B zulegen.
> Und nur weil ich mich, wie viele andere, vom neuen "Standart" hab anstecken lassen...
> 
> Mein Wunschbike: Sram X.0 oder XT, RockShox Federelemente 150-160mm, Rest wie die "alten" Slide 150/160 (8.0 oder 10.0).



So, hab mich gott sei dank überwunden und doch beim 26´er zugeschlagen:
Slide 150 10.0 in 18" 
Ist mein Wunschbike (siehe oben) geworden und bereue GARNICHTS!!!
Immer dieses neuer, besser, schneller....
Jetzt *erst *mal ohne mich


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> So, hab mich gott sei dank überwunden und doch beim 26´er zugeschlagen:
> Slide 150 10.0 in 18"
> Ist mein Wunschbike (siehe oben) geworden und bereue GARNICHTS!!!
> Immer dieses neuer, besser, schneller....
> Jetzt *erst *mal ohne mich


Super du sagt es. Wir werden bei den Immer Besser Schneller und Weiter Wahn einfach die Biker manchmal Vergessen die nur
Spaß bei ihren Hobby haben wollen und das geht mit 26"-27,5"und 29". Da ist es viel Wichtiger das das Bike mit den Kräften des Bikers Effektiv umgeht. Gruß Bodo


----------



## majortom (19. Mai 2014)

... und dann noch alle Formula und Fox Komponenten durch was sinnvllens substituieren ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2014)

majortom schrieb:


> ... und dann noch alle Formula und Fox Komponenten durch was sinnvllens substituieren ...


Also ich glaube mit Fox geht ihr Ungerecht um wenn ich so die Zeit von 2000 bis Heute nehme kommen bis auf die letzten drei
Jahre fast alle wichtigen Fortschritte von Fox . Ohne Fox würden wir heute nicht an unseren Bikes den Stand der Technik haben.
Das da in den letzten Jahren mit den Kunden nicht immer  richtig Verfahren wurde sehe ich auch. Aber so eine Firma
verdient ein Change das besser zu machen.


----------



## chrischabln (21. Mai 2014)

*Liegt es an meinem Rechner, oder fehlt in der Umfrage die Auswahl der 26''-Modelle  *

**


*P.S.: *Ich sehe aber der Größe 650b entspannt entgegen. Man sollte auch offen für Neues sein.
Allerdings bin ich froh, noch ein SLIDE 150 - mit 26'' gekauft zu haben


----------



## Mojo25 (22. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich glaube mit Fox geht ihr Ungerecht um wenn ich so die Zeit von 2000 bis Heute nehme kommen bis auf die letzten drei
> Jahre fast alle wichtigen Fortschritte von Fox . Ohne Fox würden wir heute nicht an unseren Bikes den Stand der Technik haben.
> Das da in den letzten Jahren mit den Kunden nicht immer  richtig Verfahren wurde sehe ich auch. Aber so eine Firma
> verdient ein Change das besser zu machen.



Klar verdient jeder eine 2. Chance, aber der Service in Deutschland ist nach wie vor mies (Wartezeit, wenn man's einschickt und Kosten) und bei der Funktion liegen derzeit einfach andere vorne.
Ich finde es dann durchaus legitim anderen Herstellern den Vorzug zu geben. Ich würde mir derzeit kein Bike mit Fox-Komponenten kaufen, das ist zur Zeit das absolute K.O.-Kriterium bei einem Bike. Da fahre ich lieber auf meiner 5 Jahre alten Möhre, die überall ächzt und knarzt, als dass ich für so einen Mist Geld ausgebe.


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Klar verdient jeder eine 2. Chance, aber der Service in Deutschland ist nach wie vor mies (Wartezeit, wenn man's einschickt und Kosten) und bei der Funktion liegen derzeit einfach andere vorne.
> Ich finde es dann durchaus legitim anderen Herstellern den Vorzug zu geben. Ich würde mir derzeit kein Bike mit Fox-Komponenten kaufen, das ist zur Zeit das absolute K.O.-Kriterium bei einem Bike. Da fahre ich lieber auf meiner 5 Jahre alten Möhre, die überall ächzt und knarzt, als dass ich für so einen Mist Geld ausgebe.


Also ich kann deiner Bewertung nicht zustimmen Float X der beste Dämpfer seiner Klasse im 100-130mm Bereich immer noch
die beste Gabel die neue Talas sehr gut usw. Das zu Beis. beim Float X der Vorsprung zum Monarch nur noch Hauchdünn ist
Toll das bringt alles wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenoozz (23. Mai 2014)

Ab wann wird das neue Slide 650B erhältlich sein? Direkt nach der Eurobike?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Mai 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt völlig in die Nesseln setze, muss ich hier mal was loswerden.

Ich habe oben auch für das Slide 650B gestimmt, davon ausgehend, dass die Kiste ca. 150 mm Federweg bekommt.

Jetzt bin ich in den letzten Wochen immer schrägere und immer ruppigere Trails mit meinem Ghost AMR Lector 7700 (120 mm hinten und - mit neuer Gabel - 130 mm vorne) gefahren, gesprungen, gedriftet etc. Funktioniert einwandfrei und macht mit der handlichen Kiste Megaspaß! 

Jetzt frage ich mich, wozu ich im deutschen Mittelgebirge mehr Federweg benötige. Okay, der Trend geht zum Drittbike. Wird wohl auch für den Sommerurlaub in den Alpen eines Tages so kommen. Deswegen war es schon richtig, für das Slide 650B zu stimmen. Aber wäre es nicht - zumindest auch - sinnvoll, den, wie ich finde, tollen Gedanken des ICB-2.0-Projekts aufzugreifen und ein handliches 130-mm-Trailbike auf Basis 650 B auf den Markt zu bringen - ohne jetzt Alutech und ICB Kunden ausspannen zu wollen.  (Radon könnte das Bike ja in Carbon bauen.  ) Aber bei all der zzt. vorherrschenden Enduro-Euphorie wird bei vielen Herstellern der Trailbike-Markt viel zu sehr aus den Augen verloren. Das wäre eine Nische, aus der sicherlich nicht nur ich mich gerne bedienen würde.

Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Monsterwade (26. Mai 2014)

Mir fehlt in der Auswahl ein Freerider mit 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Mai 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Mir fehlt in der Auswahl ein Freerider mit 180 mm Federweg.


Schau doch mal unter: Was soll Bodo Entwickeln .


----------



## Litenz (26. Mai 2014)

Rock Shox Fahrwerk und Magura Bremsen am Slide 160 Alu, das wäre mein Ding!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (27. Mai 2014)

Haiho Bodo,
nächstes Jahr steht ein runder Geburtstag bei mir an, und eventuell gibt's ein neues Bike.
Wahrscheinlich werden dann die 26-Zöller ausgestorben sein, was ich persönlich bedauere.
Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte, dann folgendes:
Das jetzige Slide 150 (das mir seeehr gut gefällt) in 650b mit Alurahmen und einer Ausstattung, die einen Familienvater mit durchschnittlichen Einkommen nicht in unnötige Zankereien mit seinem Altargeschenk treibt. Der Slide-Rahmen mit einem annehmbaren Fahrwerk im unteren Preisbereich (Rock Shox) und robustem Deore/SLX- Mix könnte als "Volks-AM" eine gute Basis für Fahrspaß und spätere Tuning-Maßnahmen sein.
Frei nach dem Motto: Das Zeugs, das montiert ist, erst mal in Ruhe zu Klump fahren und anschließend hemmungslos dem Basteltrieb nachgeben .
Solche Leute gibt's, ich bin einer davon.

Warum kann man eigentlich keine Slide-Rahmen kaufen?


----------



## bik3rid3r (27. Mai 2014)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Warum gibt's eigentlich keine Slide-Rahmen zu kaufen?


Würde ich mir auch wünschen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (27. Mai 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich in den letzten Wochen immer schrägere und immer ruppigere Trails mit meinem Ghost AMR Lector 7700 (120 mm hinten und - mit neuer Gabel - 130 mm vorne) gefahren, gesprungen, gedriftet etc. Funktioniert einwandfrei und macht mit der handlichen Kiste Megaspaß!
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, wozu ich im deutschen Mittelgebirge mehr Federweg benötige. Okay, der Trend geht zum Drittbike. Wird wohl auch für den Sommerurlaub in den Alpen eines Tages so kommen. Deswegen war es schon richtig, für das Slide 650B zu stimmen. Aber wäre es nicht - zumindest auch - sinnvoll, den, wie ich finde, tollen Gedanken des ICB-2.0-Projekts aufzugreifen und ein handliches 130-mm-Trailbike auf Basis 650 B auf den Markt zu bringen - ohne jetzt Alutech und ICB Kunden ausspannen zu wollen.  (Radon könnte das Bike ja in Carbon bauen.  ) Aber bei all der zzt. vorherrschenden Enduro-Euphorie wird bei vielen Herstellern der Trailbike-Markt viel zu sehr aus den Augen verloren. Das wäre eine Nische, aus der sicherlich nicht nur ich mich gerne bedienen würde.




Na endlich mal jemand, der mit Verstand an die Sache geht! 
Trailbikes sind doch (wenn auch noch nicht offiziell) sowieso der nächste Hype/Trend nach den Enduros. Ich habe mir für die Saison ebenfalls eins aufgebaut; gut abgestimmte 120mm hinten reichen für das, was wohl die meisten Biker in den deutschen Gefilden fahren, vollkommen.
Stellt für mich den besten Kompromiss aus Fahrerkönnen und Federweg dar. Dazu gab es doch vor ca einem halben Jahr einen sehr schönen Kommentar in einer MTB Zeitung…

Da dieses Jahr ja schon das Slide 125 weggefallen ist und das Skeen erstens fast nicht mehr verfügbar ist und zweitens ein anderes Klientel anspricht, klafft im Touren/Trailbereich aktuell ein ziemlich großes Loch im Radon Portfolio. Ja es gibt ein Slide 130 29", aber es rollt auf 29" Rädern daher, was ja den meisten immer noch nicht zusagt, und für mich auch kein wirklich agiles Trailbike darstellt. Es ist doch vielmehr der Allround-Tourer (bevor jetzt wieder ein Sturm der Entrüstung los geht: Ja, ich bin das Bike schon ausführlich gefahren. Es macht als Tourer auch Spaß, aber auf dem Trail bevorzuge ich definitiv etwas anderes  ).


Ich gebe Rothaarsteiger also vollkommen Recht:
Radon, füllt lieber eure Lücken im Portfolio aus, anstatt noch ein Bike in den Bereich 150-170mm zu quetschen!


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Mai 2014)

JP_bike2do_de schrieb:


> Na endlich mal jemand, der mit Verstand an die Sache geht!
> Trailbikes sind doch (wenn auch noch nicht offiziell) sowieso der nächste Hype/Trend nach den Enduros. Ich habe mir für die Saison ebenfalls eins aufgebaut; gut abgestimmte 120mm hinten reichen für das, was wohl die meisten Biker in den deutschen Gefilden fahren, vollkommen.
> Stellt für mich den besten Kompromiss aus Fahrerkönnen und Federweg dar. Dazu gab es doch vor ca einem halben Jahr einen sehr schönen Kommentar in einer MTB Zeitung…
> 
> ...



Wir sprechen von 2015/16. Im Herbst kommen schon die aktuellen Neuentwicklungen, das wurde hier schon angesprochen. Damit sind alle Lücken geschlossen. Die Racebikes gehen alle auf 29" und die Tourer/AM gehen auf 650B, Enduro sowieso. 26" fällt komplett weg,
Federwege haben wir Hardtail/100mm/120mm/130/150/160/190/210. Dabei wird 2015/16 ein 140 dazukommen und ev ein 180. Dann kommt noch Ersatz von einigen Modellen in Carbon.
Mal gespannt, was der Bodo alles hinbekommt…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (27. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir sprechen von 2015/16. Im Herbst kommen schon die aktuellen Neuentwicklungen, das wurde hier schon angesprochen. Damit sind alle Lücken geschlossen. Die Racebikes gehen alle auf 29" und die Tourer/AM gehen auf 650B, Enduro sowieso. 26" fällt komplett weg,
> Federwege haben wir Hardtail/100mm/120mm/130/150/160/190/210. Dabei wird 2015/16 ein 140 dazukommen und ev ein 180. Dabei fällt dann das 130 und 150 weg.



Wenn's dann noch Rock Shox-Fahrwerke gibt (zumindest bei einem Teil der Modelle), pilger ich zu euch nach Bonn!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir sprechen von 2015/16. Im Herbst kommen schon die aktuellen Neuentwicklungen, das wurde hier schon angesprochen. Damit sind alle Lücken geschlossen. Die Racebikes gehen alle auf 29" und die Tourer/AM gehen auf 650B, Enduro sowieso. 26" fällt komplett weg,
> Federwege haben wir Hardtail/100mm/120mm/130/150/160/190/210. Dabei wird 2015/16 ein 140 dazukommen und ev ein 180. Dann kommt noch Ersatz von einigen Modellen in Carbon.
> Mal gespannt, was der Bodo alles hinbekommt…..



Dann gehe ich von folgendem aus (ohne jetzt näher auf die Carboni einzugehen):
Hardtail 29" & 27,5" ZR Team & Race
100-mm-Fully 29" Skeen
120-mm-Tourer 27,5" Slide 120
130-mm-AM 29" Slide 130
150-mm-AM 27,5" Slide 150
160-mm-AM/Enduro Slide 160
190-mm- & 210-mm-Swoop 27,5

2015/16 käme dann dazu ein 140-mm-AM-/Trailbike à la Spectral in 27,5", nennen wir es Slide 140.

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ist ein 140er Slide in 27,5" nicht zu nah an den 150er bzw. 160er Slides dran? Und ist es vom Federweg doch sehr ähnlich zum 130er Slide 29", da die größeren Laufräder doch sehr viel wett machen. 

Okay, man kann genauso gut argumentieren, dass ein 130er Slide in 27,5" zu nah am 120er Tourer in 27,5" ist. Aber gebt dem 130er Slide in 27,5" einen etwas größeren Lenkwinkel und ihr habt ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Andererseits kann ich auch verstehen, dass es dann zwei 130er Slides (27,5 & 29") gäbe - schwierig zu vermarkten. Dann müsste ein spezieller Name für das 130er Slide in 27,5" herbei...

Mein Plädoyer für ein 130-mm-Trailbike in 27,5" aus dem Hause Radon bleibt bestehen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich von folgendem aus (ohne jetzt näher auf die Carboni einzugehen):
> Hardtail 29" & 27,5" ZR Team & Race
> 100-mm-Fully 29" Skeen
> 120-mm-Tourer 27,5" Slide 120
> ...


Das 140er wird es nur als Carbon Bike geben und soll den 160er nach unten ergänzen ich werde die Möglichkeiten prüfen
auf Basis des 150er so ein Bike zu Bauen aber bei uns Schwierig .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, Bodo! Vielen Dank!


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Es geht doch nix über eine gute roadmap


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Schau doch mal unter: Was soll Bodo Entwickeln .


Aaaah, dann schau ich doch mal unter: Da steht leider nur die Windows Registrierungsnummer :-(
Und eben diese Frage wurde doch hier gestellt: Was soll Bodo entwicheln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (28. Mai 2014)

Das 160mm in 650b Alurahmen Rock Shox Fahrwerk 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cedric999 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich würde ja ein slide 150 mit 650b vorne und 26" hinten für die agilität nazürlich mit fox gabel und dämpfer


----------



## bikeaholics.de (30. Mai 2014)

So? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cedric999 (30. Mai 2014)

Ganz genau fährt es sich besser als 26/26"??

Wie hast du das gemacht? Eine andere gabel oder ist die serie?


----------



## speedrage (30. Mai 2014)

bikeaholics.de schrieb:


> So?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk



Und wie fährt sich das Gespann in der Praxis?  Habe diesen Umbau auch schon geplant aber noch nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## bikeaholics.de (30. Mai 2014)

Ist gerade fertig geworden, aber wie soll es sich fahren? Der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel tut dem Rad gut. Ob das Vorderrad jetzt besser über irgendwas rollt, weiß ich nicht ob das objektiv zu erfassen ist. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cedric999 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich denke das der lenkradius größer geworden ist aber es wird glaube uch besser stöße absolvieren und durch das 26" hinten behält es seine wendigkeit 
Bin gespannt auf den bericht des ersten "rides"


----------



## bikeaholics.de (30. Mai 2014)

Wird wohl Sonntag werden, aber ich berichte 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cedric999 (30. Mai 2014)

Viel spaß


----------



## bikeaholics.de (30. Mai 2014)

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaholics.de (1. Juni 2014)

Ich bin leider nicht ins Gelände gekommen, da meine Erkältung noch nicht weg ist. Bin aber ein bisschen durch den Ort und es fährt sich echt gut. Immer noch ausreichend agil. Mehr kann ich erstmal nicht sagen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venusberg (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab so einen Aufbau mit meinem Swoop 8.0 2013er gemacht. 27,5" Laufrad plus Fox 34er mit 160mm anstatt der Fox 36er mit 180mm. 34er und 27,5" Laufrad haben in etwa die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die 36er mit 26" Laufrad. Ziel des Umbaus war es, bei gleichbleibenden Lenkwinkel (Aufbauhöhe) etwas Gewicht für die Mittelgebirgstouren zu sparen und bei Bedarf für den Bikepark das Ganze wieder umrüsten zu können. 

Ergebnis nach ca. 500 km mit 27,5": Die Performance ist zumindest im Mittelgebirgsbereich ähnlich gut und ich hab ca. 450g gespart! Besonders verbesserte Überrolleigenschaften habe ich aber keine bemerkt. Was natürlich klar ist, ist das die 36er (Version mit Ölbad) besser ist als die 34er: Sensibler bei kleinen Schlägen, gefühlt viel steifer (hat aber sicherlich auch etwas mit dem Laufrad zu tun) und einfach insgesamt fluffiger ohne im Federweg zu versacken. Hier im Mittelgebirge brauche ich diesen "Komfortgewinn" aber nicht, weshalb ich den leichten Aufbau bevorzuge.


----------



## siebenacht (6. Juni 2014)

Einen ähnlichen Umbau überlege ich auch, wobei schon vorne mindestens 170mm Federweg bleiben soll. Denn den Federweg will ich schon als Reserve für Sprünge usw. haben. Der dann etwas flachere Lenkwinkel und das höhere Tretlager wären sogar willkommen. Leider gibt es zur Zeit keine vernünftige Federgabel mit 170 oder 180mm in 27,5. Vielleicht wird ja nächstes Jahr die Pike aufgebohrt oder die Lyrik auf das System der Pike umgestellt. Ne Fox wird es dann wohl nicht werden. 
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juni 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Einen ähnlichen Umbau überlege ich auch, wobei schon vorne mindestens 170mm Federweg bleiben soll. Denn den Federweg will ich schon als Reserve für Sprünge usw. haben. Der dann etwas flachere Lenkwinkel und das höhere Tretlager wären sogar willkommen. Leider gibt es zur Zeit keine vernünftige Federgabel mit 170 oder 180mm in 27,5. Vielleicht wird ja nächstes Jahr die Pike aufgebohrt oder die Lyrik auf das System der Pike umgestellt. Ne Fox wird es dann wohl nicht werden.
> Gruß 78


Momentan wohl nur F36 aber RS kommt . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hoermel (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich wünsche mir ein Slide 27,5" mit der Ausstattung und Preis ,wie das Slide 130 8.0 .
Übrigens den kleinen Bügel am Heck unter der Sattelstütze, finde ich optisch toll.


----------



## Fact (24. Juni 2014)

ich stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung und schwanke zwischen dem Skeen 9,0 und dem Slide 130 29" 9.0. 
da ich 1,72 bin würd ich also ein *650b 120er Slide* SEHR begrüssen.
die Frage ist nur...wie lange dauerts noch bis es erhältlich is?
und gibts unwiderstehliche Aktionen vorher um die 26" Skeen Restbestände loszuwerden?


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## crouvean (28. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube dem letzten den man hirr Vorwürfe machen kann sind so kleine firmen wie canyon, flucht lieber mal aufndie grossen, immer sind die kleinen an alles schuld mimimi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenIdentity (3. August 2014)

Ich würde mir ein Radon Slide 150 wünschen was eine Rock Shox Luftfedergabel oder Magura die sind ja auch sehr gut sieht man aber leider nie hat.

Eine Sattelstütze die man übern Lenker steuern könnte wäre auch klasse dann muss man nicht immer vor einem Berg absteigen und mühsam den Sattel tiefer machen.

650B kommt ja eh also muss ich dazu nichts sagen an Reifen wären schöne 2.4 Hans Dampf cool oder Magic Marry wie es das Slide 160 Carbon hat.

Dann wäre es schön wenn jedes der 150 Version eine Magura Bremse bekommt da mir die Shimano und insbesondere Avid zu doll quietschen.

Eine Komplette XT ausstattung braucht man eigentlich nicht da lieber etwas weniger für gleichzeitig weniger geld denn nicht jeder kann sich mal ebenso ein 2.000€ Fahrrad kaufen insbesondere Schüler.
Und unter 2.000€ kriegt man nichts so vernünftiges an All Mountain/ Enduro.

Und ganz wichtig nicht dieses Langweilige Schwarz wieso bieten Sie Herr Probst bei der ersten Slide 150 Version nicht das Coole Carbon schwarz grün an wie es das 650B Slide 160 10.0 hat das sieht nämlich echt klasse aus wäre cool wenn man die Farbe auch zur Auswahl hätte.
Der Coole Grüne Lenker den das Bike besitzt wäre auch cool an den Rädern.


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. August 2014)

Die neuen Modelle und Ausstattungen sind doch mittlerweile schon längst bekanntgegeben worden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/684612/


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (21. Oktober 2014)

OK, 2015 ist gelaufen und die Planung für 2016 steht vor der Tür.
Macht sich Radon auch gedanken über die neue Laufradgröße *B+* 
Würde mich echt interessieren ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> OK, 2015 ist gelaufen und die Planung für 2016 steht vor der Tür.
> Macht sich Radon auch gedanken über die neue Laufradgröße *B+*
> Würde mich echt interessieren ...[/QUOTE


Ein 27,5"+ geht bei uns für sechzehn nicht mehr da das Jahr bei uns bis November abgeschlossen sein müssen. Die Teile wie
Gabel sind noch sehr vage und sehr Sperrig dazu kann man den Vorteil wohl nur im Alpinen Bereich erfahren . Trotzdem
von den ganzen Fett die beste Sache kann sein in 2-3 Jahren zu guten Ergebnissen führen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## souldriver (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich wünsch mir dann gleich mal ein Slide 29 mit Carbonrahmen und 140er Pike.


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenns hier schon mit den Wünschen für die 2016er Räder losgeht, dann mach ich auch mal mit:
Ich würde mir ne Alu-Version des 160er Slide wünschen. Gibts ja meines Wissens (leider) noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mich über ein Slide 29 mit 160mm Federweg freuen (Carbon oder Alu), kurzen Kettenstreben, kleiner Vorbau und Fahrwerk mit richtigem Lockout (vielleicht auch mit Dual Position Gabel). Prinzipiell was Specialized schon lange macht. Beim Preis gerne aber lieber im Radon Style 

Das wäre für mich der ideale Mix aus AM und Enduro. Bergauf schnell und Spass bergab....


----------



## lordbritannia (23. Oktober 2014)

was ist eigentlich mit verschiedenen Laufradgrößen Kombinationen? 

1. Vorne 650C + hinten 650B  
2. Vorne 650B + hinten 650A

Was sagt ihr dazu? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## firevsh2o (23. Oktober 2014)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir dann gleich mal ein Slide 29 mit Carbonrahmen und 140er Pike.



Ich bekomme zwar morgen mein Slide Carbon, aber man muss ja schon seine nächsten Projekte im Auge haben.... ;-)

Also ein Slide 29 Carbon mit einer Geometrie Richtung Transition Smuggler wäre für mich eine Sünde wert. Das wäre doch ein ziemlich universelles Gefährt, von XC bis nicht allzu extremem Enduro (oder wie auch immer man das beschreiben soll) ist da alles drin. Kurze Kettenstreben (max 435mm), Lenkwinkel gegen 67 Grad. Rahmen mit 120-130mm Federweg dann kombiniert mit leichten 120er Gabeln für die XC-Fraktion und mit 140er für die Enduristen (und wenn es nach mir geht 1x11). Das wäre fein! Vielleicht auch noch gleich eine B+ Eignung eingeplant: WINNER!

Das Specialized Enduro 29 ist - einmal ganz abgesehen vom Preis - noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss für lustige 29er. Weniger Federweg, dafür eine bessere Geometrie und Ausstattung (740er Lenker und Ellen lange Vorbauten an einem exorbitant teuren Bike, da hat wohl jemand nicht mitgedacht!)


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich bekomme zwar morgen mein Slide Carbon, aber man muss ja schon seine nächsten Projekte im Auge haben.... ;-)
> 
> Also ein Slide 29 Carbon mit einer Geometrie Richtung Transition Smuggler wäre für mich eine Sünde wert. Das wäre doch ein ziemlich universelles Gefährt, von XC bis nicht allzu extremem Enduro (oder wie auch immer man das beschreiben soll) ist da alles drin. Kurze Kettenstreben (max 435mm), Lenkwinkel gegen 67 Grad. Rahmen mit 120-130mm Federweg dann kombiniert mit leichten 120er Gabeln für die XC-Fraktion und mit 140er für die Enduristen (und wenn es nach mir geht 1x11). Das wäre fein! Vielleicht auch noch gleich eine B+ Eignung eingeplant: WINNER!
> 
> Das Specialized Enduro 29 ist - einmal ganz abgesehen vom Preis - noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss für lustige 29er. Weniger Federweg, dafür eine bessere Geometrie und Ausstattung (740er Lenker und Ellen lange Vorbauten an einem exorbitant teuren Bike, da hat wohl jemand nicht mitgedacht!)


Wir haben Leiter nur eine sehr überschaubare menge neuer Modelle die wir machen können, die Aussage das in vier Wochen
de Jahrgang 16 abgeschlossen sein muß ist ernst gemeint .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es schon NEWS zum Slide 650B 120??

Evtl. was auf dem Testival zu sehen????


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2014)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Das Specialized Enduro 29 ist - einmal ganz abgesehen vom Preis - noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss für lustige 29er. Weniger Federweg, dafür eine bessere Geometrie und Ausstattung (740er Lenker und Ellen lange Vorbauten an einem exorbitant teuren Bike, da hat wohl jemand nicht mitgedacht!)



und was bekräftigt dich jetzt dabei? schon gefahren? 

mit vorbau/lenker bin ich d'accord, aber so ultrabreit wie wir fahren die amis auch eher nicht rum, so jedenfalls meine erfahrung.


----------



## lordbritannia (24. Oktober 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> und was bekräftigt dich jetzt dabei? schon gefahren?
> 
> mit vorbau/lenker bin ich d'accord, aber so ultrabreit wie wir fahren die amis auch eher nicht rum, so jedenfalls meine erfahrung.


nur mal die Strasse raus und runter. Mein nachbar fährt es seit Jahren und ist total begeistert. 29er plus mehr Federweg....find ich sehr interessant. Es gibt sicherlich Biker die Enduro lieber mit 650B fahren. Ich hätte vor ein paar Monaten 29er mit 160mm "ungefahren" gekauft. Mit RS Lockout nochmal interesanter...allerdings bin ich mit meinem Slide 140/130 auch sehr zufrieden jetzt.... es geht ja um die Wunschvorstellung. Ob es für meine Meinung einen Markt gibt, muss Radon Produkt Management entscheiden.


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2014)

das enduro 29 kostet ja auch ein paar mark

ich würd dem hobel jetzt aber nicht per se die tauglichkeit absprechen. es gibt sehr viele die zu 100% glücklich mit dem teil sind. der kaum vorhandene Gebrauchtmarkt für die Karre spricht da ja auch ein deutliches Wort.

ich stehe auch davor mir so eine 160mm IchfahrAlles Bude hinzustellen und das Enduro Sworks steht in der näheren Auswahl. Das Slide 160 aber auch. Letzten endes eine Gefühlssache.


----------



## lordbritannia (24. Oktober 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> das enduro 29 kostet ja auch ein paar mark
> 
> ich würd dem hobel jetzt aber nicht per se die tauglichkeit absprechen. es gibt sehr viele die zu 100% glücklich mit dem teil sind. der kaum vorhandene Gebrauchtmarkt für die Karre spricht da ja auch ein deutliches Wort.
> 
> ich stehe auch davor mir so eine 160mm IchfahrAlles Bude hinzustellen und das Enduro Sworks steht in der näheren Auswahl. Das Slide 160 aber auch. Letzten endes eine Gefühlssache.


die Räder werden immer potenter bei mehr Federweg, bergauf wie bergab.... tolle Entwicklung der Bikeindustrie. Was kostet so ein Sworks in guter Auststattung?
apropo, wahrscheinlich ist 180mm in ein paar Jahren ein AM


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2014)

ich glaub liste 8 scheine mit xx1 und cfk LRS.

ich bau aber eh selber und habe da den einen oder anderen Kontakt. Da gehts für erheblich weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (24. Oktober 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich glaub liste 8 scheine mit xx1 und cfk LRS.
> 
> ich bau aber eh selber und habe da den einen oder anderen Kontakt. Da gehts für erheblich weniger.


autsch........ baust du mir auch eins?


----------



## siebenacht (24. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir haben Leiter nur eine sehr überschaubare menge neuer Modelle die wir machen können, die Aussage das in vier Wochen
> de Jahrgang 16 abgeschlossen sein muß ist ernst gemeint .  Gruß Bodo


Dann hätte ich noch ein paar Veränderungsvorschläge für ein 180er Swoop 650B:
Im Grunde wie das Swoop 175 2015 nur mit 650B Laufrädern und nicht zu tiefen Tretlager. 
Etwas kürzere Kettenstrebe (z.B. 430 oder max. 433 anstatt 436mm) für mehr Wendigkeit und Fahrdynamik (aufs Hinterrad ziehen usw.).
Kürzeres Sattelrohr für mehr Bein- bzw. Ars...freiheit bergab, z.B. 430 oder max. 440mm bei 18'' (spart auch Gewicht). 
Kürzeres Steuerrohr (110mm für 18'') für 180er Federgabeln mit 650B. 
Etwas längeres Oberrohr (5 bis 10mm) und dafür viel kürzeren Vorbau (35 oder max. 40mm für 18'') für direkteres Handling.
Directmountschaltauge und mehr Platz für ein Shimano-Shadow-2-Schaltwerk.
Vielleicht mal etwas ganz innovatives, eine im Rahmen integrierte Sattelklemme, macht das Bike auch insgesamt wieder einen Tick leichter.
Die Schaltzug- und Bremsleitungsverlegung auf dem Unterrohr anstatt innerhalb bzw. anstatt seitlich und über dem Tretlager anstatt unter dem Tretlager. Damit sind Schaltzug und Bremsleitung vor Steinbeschuss von unten geschützt und haben den kürzesten Weg und damit wiederum Gewichtsersparnis. Schaltzug innerhalb der Kettenstrebe, wie beim Skeen.
Und ganz wichtig, ein größeres und damit stabileres Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkwippe. Das ist leider sehr anfällig, da wahrscheinlich aufgrund der größten Beanspruchung (dieses Gelenk macht die größte Drehbewegung) zu klein. 
Rockshox-Fahrwerk, vorne 180er oder 170er 650B Lyrik mit Pike-innenleben (kommt vielleicht 2016?), hinten Monarch plus Debonair.
Laufradsatz mit breiten Felgen (mindestens 26mm Innenweite).
Je Modell zwei Farbvarianten, einmal bunt für die es mögen und einmal neutral schwarz.
Gruß 78


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2014)

ne integrierte sattelklemme halte ich für den massenmarkt für richtig subtoptimal.

wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele schrauberlegastheniker hier allgemein rumlaufen... Eine geschredderte Sattelklemme ist schnell getauscht. Eine integrierte bedeutet in dem Fall Rahmenschaden und Totalausfall. Außerdem ist eben nicht zwingend leichter. Eine gut konstruierte Sattelklemme wiegt 6-8 Gramm inkl. Schraube.

eine integrierte ist auch wieder erheblich aufwändiger zu fertigen--> macht den Rahmen völlig unnötig teurer.


----------



## siebenacht (24. Oktober 2014)

Wieso aufwendiger? Man braucht doch nur am Sitzrohr eine Klemmhalterung integrieren, da gibt es schon verschiedenste Lösungen sogar schon mit integrierter absenkbarer Sattelstütze. Das Sattelrohr am Ende zu verdünnen für die Sattelklemme ist doch auch aufwendig. In Zeiten von versenkbaren Sattelstützen ist das nur die richtige Konsequenz. Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum eine extra Sattelklemmschelle benötigt wird. Ist doch die gleiche Technik wie am Vorbau, da verwendet man doch auch keine zusätzliche Schelle.
Aber ist ja auch nur so eine Idee.
Gruß 78


----------



## bikeaholics.de (24. Oktober 2014)

Schau dir mal die alten Yetis an, da sind die Aluklemmen gerissen und dann hast du denn Salat. Alex hat da schon recht. Es gibt nichts was leichter und unkomplizierter ist als eine Schelle mit Schraube oder Schnellspanner.


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2014)

> Das Sattelrohr am Ende zu verdünnen für die Sattelklemme ist doch auch aufwendig



das wird bei alu doch gar nicht gemacht? da ists in der regel 34,9 durchgehend.

seperate klemme is vielseitiger. der kunde hat die wahl zwischen schnellspanner, schraubklemme usw. eine integrierte lösung bedarf immer eines werkzeuges.



> Ist doch die gleiche Technik wie am Vorbau, da verwendet man doch auch keine zusätzliche Schelle.



Eben nicht. Ein Vorbau ist ja kein bloßes Rohr welches geklemmt wird. Da hängt im Idealfall ein Lenker dran, der Kräfte in die Klemmung einleitet. Und der Vorbau wird nicht verstellt und ist nich am Rahmen dran. Ne integrierte Lösung hat doch auch außer Optik vllt keinen wirklichen Nutzen?



> Wieso aufwendiger?



muss ja in der Regel verschweißt werden. Ein Arbeitsschritt mehr, minimum


----------



## siebenacht (24. Oktober 2014)

Beim Norco Aurum ist das z.B. sehr schön gelungen.
Aber ist auch egal, ist ja nicht das Wichtigste.
Gruß 78


----------



## bikeaholics.de (24. Oktober 2014)

Genau solch eine Segmentklemmung ist nicht leichter und nicht besonders schonend für das Rohr. Meine Charliemike Klemme am slide wiegt z. B. Nur 4g mit Schraube


----------



## souldriver (27. Oktober 2014)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Das Specialized Enduro 29 ist - einmal ganz abgesehen vom Preis - noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss für lustige 29er. Weniger Federweg, dafür eine bessere Geometrie und Ausstattung (740er Lenker und Ellen lange Vorbauten an einem exorbitant teuren Bike, da hat wohl jemand nicht mitgedacht!)


Ich dachte eher an eine Alternative zum Stumpjumper FSR mit dem ich gerade liebäugle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Oktober 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch ein paar Veränderungsvorschläge für ein 180er Swoop 650B:
> Im Grunde wie das Swoop 175 2015 nur mit 650B Laufrädern und nicht zu tiefen Tretlager.
> Etwas kürzere Kettenstrebe (z.B. 430 oder max. 433 anstatt 436mm) für mehr Wendigkeit und Fahrdynamik (aufs Hinterrad ziehen usw.).
> Kürzeres Sattelrohr für mehr Bein- bzw. Ars...freiheit bergab, z.B. 430 oder max. 440mm bei 18'' (spart auch Gewicht).
> ...


Das neue Swoop 27,5" ist für 170er Gabel der 16er Serie wie F36 neues Casting da haben wir eine BB Höhe von 340mm
ist mit den neuen 180er RS ist 572mm geht aber 65° und 345. Das Lager Sitzsterbe ober wird ab Swoop 200 /27,5° neu.
Für eine integrierte Sattelklemme habe ich keine Zeitfenster  mehr frei gehabt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2014)

@ BODOPROBST
Danke für die Rückmeldung, mit der 180er RS ist sehr genial, den Lenkwinkel könnte man notfalls doch mit einem verstellbaren Steuersatz anpassen. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass das Lager Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel nicht beim 180er 27,5'' Swoop verändert wird, sondern nur ab dem 200er Swoop (wohl der Nachfolger vom aktuellen 190er) und höher. Das wäre wirklich schade. Aber vielleicht bringt ja auch der Tipp von @ MiWisBastelbude, das Lager mit zusätzlichem Fett zu befüllen, Ruhe.
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Oktober 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ BODOPROBST
> Danke für die Rückmeldung, mit der 180er RS ist sehr genial, den Lenkwinkel könnte man notfalls doch mit einem verstellbaren Steuersatz anpassen. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass das Lager Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel nicht beim 180er 27,5'' Swoop verändert wird, sondern nur ab dem 200er Swoop (wohl der Nachfolger vom aktuellen 190er) und höher. Das wäre wirklich schade. Aber vielleicht bringt ja auch der Tipp von @ MiWisBastelbude, das Lager mit zusätzlichem Fett zu befüllen, Ruhe.
> Gruß 78


Lager kommen bei allen neuen Swoops ab Sommer 15 ist wie am Horstlink mit 2 Lager  . Das Lager mit zusätzlich Fett ist gut aber nicht unbedingt nötig, Schäden
sind fast immer Montagefehler bei nur geringen verkanten entstehen Schäden , allerdings gegen Rost sehr gut . Wenn wir die
Rahmenmontage in Deutschland machen würden hätte ich schon lange auf VA Lagerringe umgestellt. 200 ist Nachfolger für
210. Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2014)

Find ick jut.
Danke für die Infos.
Gruß 78


----------



## bikeaholics.de (28. Oktober 2014)

Edelstahl Lager haben aber geringere Tragzahlen. Uninteressant?


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

bikeaholics.de schrieb:


> Edelstahl Lager haben aber geringere Tragzahlen. Uninteressant?


Also da bin ich anderer Meinung , gut die Dynamische Last ist geringer aber die spielt bei uns sowieso keine Rolle . Habe sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht mit HWG Lager mit Lagerringen aus X 105 Cr Mo 17 und Kugeln aus 100 Cr 6 diese Lager haben sich
im Dauerbetrieb als klar besser erwiesen, nur wenn das Lager bis an die Grenze der Statischen Belastung ausgelegt wurde sollte man davon absehen . Ist eigentlich nur Speiseeis die ihre Lager so knapp Auslegen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Heim (4. November 2014)

@Bodo
Ihr habt im Früjahr mal geschrieben, das Ihr überlegt, das 160er Carbon mit Racegeometrie herauszubringen.
Kommt da noch was?

Ich würde folgendes Bike sofort bestellen:
1. Reach vom XL
2. Sattelstützenhöhe maximal vom L, Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe für 200er Moveloc , also möglichst langes oberes gerades Sattelrohr
3. Reifenfreiheit für B+ oder fette Reifen mit breiten Felgen
4. Lenkwinkel etwas unter 66 Grad.
5. Rahmen nur für 11-fach ausgelegt

Habe gerade Canyon Strive storniert, da Bedingung 2. und 3. nicht erfüllt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. November 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> @Bodo
> Ihr habt im Früjahr mal geschrieben, das Ihr überlegt, das 160er Carbon mit Racegeometrie herauszubringen.
> Kommt da noch was?
> 
> ...


Leider haben wir dieses Projekt auf Eis gelegt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (5. November 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> @Bodo
> Ihr habt im Früjahr mal geschrieben, das Ihr überlegt, das 160er Carbon mit Racegeometrie herauszubringen.
> Kommt da noch was?
> 
> ...



da musst du noch ein paar jahre warten, bis Fahrräder aus dem 3d Drucker kommen...

ist ja kein Wunschkonzert.

ich seh da zwei merkmale, die so kein mensch bestellen würde. Im Hinblick auf die zu erwartenden Abverkäufe wäre das dann eher ein rohrkrepierer.


----------



## punki69 (16. Dezember 2014)

....ICH WÄRE FÜR EIN 130ER SLIDE MIT CARBON-RAHMEN UND UNTER 12 KILO,ach ja und mit rockshox pikegabel und rockshox dämpfer,
gruß p*


----------



## help (17. Dezember 2014)

@BODOPROBST: Servus, gibts schon was Neues zum Slide 120? Hast du schon überarbeitete Prototypen bekommen?
Und bitte macht auch Modelle mit 2fach-Kurbel 

lg


----------



## punki69 (18. Dezember 2014)

frage????
warum ein cc-slide,gibt doch das skeen,und die 5mm sollen es dann bringen?
gewicht vom skeen paßt doch auch!!!
gruß p*


----------



## help (18. Dezember 2014)

punki69 schrieb:


> frage????
> warum ein cc-slide,gibt doch das skeen,und die 5mm sollen es dann bringen?
> gewicht vom skeen paßt doch auch!!!
> gruß p*


Das Skeen hat 100mm, aber stimmt ein 115 Slide 29 bringt nicht viel.

Das was man noch machen könnte ist:
-Black Sin 650b(dann das 26er Lady weg): könnte man z.B. in S/M/L anbieten und das 29er in M/L/XL
-Slide 120 650b: Tourenfully/Allrounder(vllt. auch hier eine HD-Version, sind ja gerade stark im kommen. 130er Pike/X1 oder 2-fach Gruppe...)
-Slide 1?0 29: irgendwas Enduro-mäßiges wie von Speiseeis(oder eine 130er HD-Version mit 140er Pike)
-generell noch paar Carbonräder


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Dezember 2014)

help schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST: Servus, gibts schon was Neues zum Slide 120? Hast du schon überarbeitete Prototypen bekommen?
> Und bitte macht auch Modelle mit 2fach-Kurbel
> 
> lg


Da geht es gut voran denke am Gardasee wird es Vorgestellt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## fissenid (18. Dezember 2014)

help schrieb:


> -Slide 120 650b: Tourenfully/Allrounder(vllt. auch hier eine HD-Version, sind ja gerade stark im kommen. 130er Pike/X1 oder 2-fach Gruppe...)



Erst mal richtig lesen..... es geht bei dem Slide 120 genau um die von dir gewünschte 650er Version
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-650b-120.713577/


----------



## firevsh2o (2. Januar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> @Bodo
> Ihr habt im Früjahr mal geschrieben, das Ihr überlegt, das 160er Carbon mit Racegeometrie herauszubringen.
> Kommt da noch was?
> 
> ...



Schade, dass das nicht kommt! Ich bin zwar mit meinem Slide Carbon hoch zufrieden, aber diese Variante hätte ich mir noch zusätzlich in den Keller gestellt. Nachdem ich jetzt einmal kurz mit dem Salsa Bucksaw Fatbike meines Bruders unterwegs war, bin ich total angefixt von fetten Reifen. Das Bucksaw ist mit 4" Reifen zwar wahrscheinlich zu viel des Guten, aber sobald es ein 160mm Enduro in B+ gibt, wird bestellt. (Ich hoffe es steht dann im Herbst nicht nur Speiseeis und Schrott zur Auswahl!) Die Reifenauswahl ist zwar noch sehr bescheiden, aber das wird sicher noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (2. Januar 2015)

Ich fände es gut, wenn bei den neuen Slides eine Aufnahme für eine Kettenführung an der Strebe (z.B. Syntace SCS) vorhanden wäre.


----------



## radheinz (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Bodo, sind beim 2016er Slide 160 Carbon komplett im Rahmen verlegte Züge geplant?


----------



## zaghombre (6. Januar 2015)

wie wärs mit slideFATcarbonfully 100mmfront/100mmrear 13 kg 2999euro;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Januar 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> wie wärs mit slideFATcarbonfully 100mmfront/100mmrear 13 kg 2999euro;-)


Würde mir auch Gefallen . Leider sind unsere Möglichkeiten bis 2017 sehr Begrenzt. Aber noch besser gefällt mir 27,5"+ Fully
mit 120/130 aber geht kurtzf. beides nicht leider .							 Gruß Bodo


----------



## zaghombre (8. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Würde mir auch Gefallen . Leider sind unsere Möglichkeiten bis 2017 sehr Begrenzt. Aber noch besser gefällt mir 27,5"+ Fully
> mit 120/130 aber geht kurtzf. beides nicht leider .
> Gruß Bodo


gibts von radon gar kein fatbike?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Januar 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> gibts von radon gar kein fatbike?


Nein!!


----------



## zaghombre (8. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein!!


schade,"leider" darfst du ja nicht schreiben...;-)
dann wirds wohl ein duke....
gruss aus dem berner oberland


----------

